# Possible trunk lid replacement



## Fishman85 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello, I have a 1970 GTO that has the original trunk lid from before my dad bought the car. The previous owner in the early 70s backed into something and bondoed the lid near the lock. I found a trunk lid replacement on Facebook near me but it is a lemans lid with trim on it. I assume this will have the trim holes that would need to be filled to get it to be like a factory GTO model without the trim. Is the filling of the holes a problem or is that an easy fix? If it is an easy fix I would consider buying this replacement trunk lid as I need one. Anyone have suggestions or my best options. He is charging $250 for it. The green lid below is mine and the tan is the possible replacement. Thanks!


----------



## Fishman85 (Dec 11, 2020)

Also he just noted he may have misplaced the keys. Which creates a new issue.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

why do they keys matter ? 

I would ask for pictures with the trim off to look for inside out rust bubbles
price is fair


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

Being local is always a bonus with body panels as shipping can be challenging and costly.

The underside picture is fuzzy to me making it hard to tell the condition? Once the integrity of the metal is validated (as BLK69JUDGE suggests), if solid the trim holes can be welded up by a bodyman easily enough - assuming you would need to outsource that. Did you ask why the trunk lid hinge holes are primered black? Probably worth a trip to see in person if close.

Making a stencil and drilling the holes for the GTO trunk emblem should also be straight forward.


----------



## Fishman85 (Dec 11, 2020)

Yup keys are not a big deal but a tell if they had the original vehicle and have proper knowledge of it. I asked about the black primer paint and he noted he sanded surface rust and painted it to prevent spread. Good call on asking about rust in the trim holes as it won’t be seen until taken off. Maybe I will ask to remove and take pics before finalizing the deal.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Correction to my earlier note, since the 1970 uses a GTO decal on the trunk no emblem prep is required...

Definitely would ask for better pictures of the inside of the trunk lid lip / edge areas, and the outside face without the trim. May save you a trip...


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

I have also seen the sheet metal rust at the inner hinge reinforcement get stressed and break the spot welds and and tear the trunk inner "shell"
I had the same issue, I had an old school body guy fix it exact same area that are currently primered


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

these are the spot welds that failed , sometimes the old body guys would wedge a a piece of wood and try to"align" the deck lid


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

Switch the lock from your old lid, just a slide on clip


----------

